# Sendmail server specified



## Fbsdnew (Jan 31, 2021)

Hello, with my weird hostname machine317.proto which isn't a TLD how do I make an MX record, or do I have to change the hostname to a TLD? Also, when I try to fetch mail I get the message no servers have been specified but I have made an entry in the DNS configuration like displayed in the docs and have checked .fetchmailrc and with fetchmailconf and everything is right. I think i need to make an entry for the hostname in the /etc/mail/access file but dont know what to enter. I can't get that pop3 or imap in my mailbox. Also i cannot telnet my own hostname for some reason when I set up OpenSSL for sendmail.


:


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2021)

Fbsdnew said:


> my weird hostname machine317.proto


Hostnames are normally host.domain.tld. So machine317.mydomain.proto is fine. It doesn't matter what the domain is if you only have this working locally and have set up a local DNS that can resolve everything properly. You obviously can't use this if you expect to receive mail from the internet, that requires a properly registered domain.



Fbsdnew said:


> how do I make an MX record


MX records are created in DNS, not on the host itself. 



Fbsdnew said:


> I can't get that pop3 or imap in my mailbox.


MX records are for _sending_ mail only, so the sending mailservers know where to find the mail server for that domain.


----------



## Speedy (Feb 1, 2021)

> MX records are for sending mail only


Confusing! You could say MX records are for receiving, because if you do not have it your receiving server won't be found.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2021)

Depends on your point of view of course. If I can't find an MX record for your domain I can't _send_ you mail either. But yes, the MX record is set to a mail server that _receives_ mail for that domain.


----------



## Fbsdnew (Feb 1, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Hostnames are normally host.domain.tld. So machine317.mydomain.proto is fine. It doesn't matter what the domain is if you only have this working locally and have set up a local DNS that can resolve everything properly. You obviously can't use this if you expect to receive mail from the internet, that requires a properly registered domain.
> 
> 
> MX records are created in DNS, not on the host itself.
> ...


Does the .mydomain have to be in there.


----------



## Fbsdnew (Feb 1, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Depends on your point of view of course. If I can't find an MX record for your domain I can't _send_ you mail either. But yes, the MX record is set to a mail server that _receives_ mail for that domain.


Is this how my MX record should look?

machine317.proto    A   XXX.XXX.XX.XX                                       MX 10 nevdull.FreeBSD.org

;Workstation
;Mailhost
?


----------

